# How to handle diabetic dog with overactive bladder/incontinence?



## Rallorn (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a roughly 9 year old Cairn Terrier who was diagnosed with diabetes earlier this year. He also has some other health problems but my parents have info about that. But basically ever since he's been diagnosed as a diabetic, he has been peeing almost nonstop. Probably almost once an hour, and i cannot keep up with taking him out. He has peed on my bed at the very least almost once a week for the past month and this week has been horrible, last night he peed on my bed while i was IN it and SLEEPING. I had to wake up an immediately shower and clean my mattress. But then again literally an hour ago i find my mattress had been peed on AGAIN. I cannot keep up with him. We've tried some diapers but they either require cleaning him everyday, or they dont stay on, or they will soak through. BUt the peeing only started to get this bad the past couple of months. Is it the meds? Is there ANYTHING i can do? Sorry for the wall of text but i'm very frustrated and i love my dog to death but i'm getting to the point of not being able to handle this. It is a struggle to keep my room clean.

May i also add that he is on Phenobarbital for epilepsy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you talked to the vet at all about this? Could be it's a reaction to the meds or any other number of things. Sometimes there are additional meds that can be given to help with incontinence, as well. 

Try limiting the areas that you allow your dog in. Stop allowing him in your bedroom unsupervised, for example. If you can't be there to watch him, use a baby gate or something similar to contain him in an area of the house (possibly bathroom or kitchen) with tile/easy to clean floors. 

Incontinence can be tricky and is obviously uncontrollable for the dog. Some dribble while they walk, sleep, get up, etc. Basically at any moment without much warning. You may not be able to stop it completely (that would be a question for the vet) but keeping him better restricted in the house would at least limit the accidents to less aggravating areas then your bed at night.


----------



## Rallorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Have you talked to the vet at all about this? Could be it's a reaction to the meds or any other number of things. Sometimes there are additional meds that can be given to help with incontinence, as well.
> 
> Try limiting the areas that you allow your dog in. Stop allowing him in your bedroom unsupervised, for example. If you can't be there to watch him, use a baby gate or something similar to contain him in an area of the house (possibly bathroom or kitchen) with tile/easy to clean floors.
> 
> Incontinence can be tricky and is obviously uncontrollable for the dog. Some dribble while they walk, sleep, get up, etc. Basically at any moment without much warning. You may not be able to stop it completely (that would be a question for the vet) but keeping him better restricted in the house would at least limit the accidents to less aggravating areas then your bed at night.


My parent's say money is tight, so extra med's and maybe even just a vet visit might be hard right now (especially with christmas just passing) but ill ask them about it.

The thing is that even when supervised he will start going, and if we stop him he will probably start again. I am thinking we are going to try using a baby gate, at least till we take him to the vet.

It's just a very frustrating situation.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Rallorn said:


> The thing is that even when supervised he will start going, and if we stop him he will probably start again. I am thinking we are going to try using a baby gate, at least till we take him to the vet.
> 
> It's just a very frustrating situation.


Unfortunately that is the nature of incontinence. It IS frustrating but also completely involuntary for the dog. He can't stop it any more then you can. 

Did any of the diapers work to the point that they kept your house clean and only required that you wash the dog between changings/once a day/whatever? If so, I would still consider those an option. It might be a hassle but again, it would still keep the accidents off of your furniture. 

Oh! Something else you might try (if you haven't already) is a 'belly band'. These are used for male dogs with marking problems but I would think could suit your issue as well.
http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-training-aids/male-wrap.html


----------



## Rallorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Unfortunately that is the nature of incontinence. It IS frustrating but also completely involuntary for the dog. He can't stop it any more then you can.
> 
> Did any of the diapers work to the point that they kept your house clean and only required that you wash the dog between changings/once a day/whatever? If so, I would still consider those an option. It might be a hassle but again, it would still keep the accidents off of your furniture.
> 
> ...


It looks like it will stay on him, but i dont think it will absorb the amount of pee that he produces. It literally is more pee than ive ever seen even a human produce.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Is his diabetes being treated/controlled?


----------



## Rallorn (Dec 28, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Is his diabetes being treated/controlled?


Yes, we give him his daily shots.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Rallorn said:


> Yes, we give him his daily shots.


If he isn't getting the correct amount of insulin, he will show symptoms, like excessive urinating/drinking lot of water. The other thing I would consider is having him checked for a UTI if his diabetes is well controlled. It might be worth a shot to call the vet and ask about dropping off a urine sample. They can check for an infection and see of he has any glucose in his urine (of he does, that would mean his diabetes isn't well regulated and needs to be adjusted and will need blood tests).



Rallorn said:


> Yes, we give him his daily shots.


If he isn't getting the correct amount of insulin, he will show symptoms, like excessive urinating/drinking lot of water. The other thing I would consider is having him checked for a UTI if his diabetes is well controlled. It might be worth a shot to call the vet and ask about dropping off a urine sample. They can check for an infection and see of he has any glucose in his urine (of he does, that would mean his diabetes isn't well regulated and needs to be adjusted and will need blood tests).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, if he's still urinating that much, his diabetes is probably not well that controlled. Unfortunately, until it is you're probably not going to be able to solve the urine problems.


----------

